# English Pubs



## lrees4 (Jul 15, 2014)

I am interested in knowing about the best/most authentic English pubs in America. Any recommendations would be much appreciated!


----------



## Loosehead (Nov 18, 2013)

Any chance you could narrow it down? Are we talking:
a. Village Pubs
b. Wotherspoons type drinking dens
c. Home counties Saturday night fight club

If it's a. I haven't found any remotely authentic.


----------



## scocky (May 6, 2013)

There are no pubs in America!! I just make the most of return trips to the UK!!


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

Lots of Irish pubs !


----------

